
How hard is it to make firmware, CPU's and BiOS etc. - Clownshoesms
I am personally of the opinion we cannot trust corporations to look after our best interests as a species. They will look after a handful of people to excess, but abuse the rest of the population for profit.<p>That said, is there any path forward for open source&#x2F;free:<p>* CPUs
* Motherboard BIOS&#x2F;CMOS
* Firmware in proprietary devices<p>Thoughts? Am I the only one getting a bit peeved with wealthy corps trampling on the tragedy of the commons and us as a species?
======
CyberFonic
You are not alone. The CoreBoot
([https://www.coreboot.org/](https://www.coreboot.org/)) project is maintained
by programmers who would agree with you.

The main problem with opensource BIOS is the need to understand several
proprietary interfaces.

As for the CPU, have a look at the RISC-V project
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RISC-V](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RISC-V)).
I have seen links to implementations but I can't find them at the moment.

You might want to consider systems built using ARM processors instead of
Intel. There are several proprietary backdoors in Intel CPUs.

------
ordu
> Am I the only one getting a bit peeved with wealthy corps trampling on the
> tragedy of the commons and us as a species?

You can find more of your kind. Take a loot at libreboot, for example.

------
brudgers
It is very hard and very expensive to put a billion transistors on a chip.

------
p3trov94
I agree with you completely x

